
Governments and WHO changed Covid-19 policy based on suspect data - soonnow
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/03/covid-19-surgisphere-who-world-health-organization-hydroxychloroquine
======
macinjosh
Just a few weeks ago I was lambasted on HN for saying these Lancet studies
shouldn’t be relied on. I was told that I am not an expert and that I should
be humble and just accept the science. Ha.

